# Survival School



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My son has been wanting to do this since he was a tike. Have any of you been to one?

http://www.boss-inc.com/


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to be an instructor at a survival school but I never attended anyone else's. It is such a great experience. He will learn more about himself than he could ever imagine. He'll learn some awesome skills that can be very useful but, more importantly, he'll learn to trust himself.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We are talking about doing a 14 day course together. Would be a great experience for both of us I think.


----------

